# Heeeelllp! Need help chickens lives endangered!



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

My chickens r throwing up their water. Is access needed? Can I use store bought. How much do I put in their water


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

not quite sure what access is, but, what other symptoms? droppings? behavior?


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

Yes is there any other symptoms and I have never heard of that either what is it and what is it for ?


----------



## Chippets (Jun 8, 2013)

Do you mean ACV, not access??


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Chippets said:


> Do you mean ACV, not access??


That's what I was thinking....if so, ACV is not a cure all, though it certainly couldn't hurt. More information is needed to really ascertain the problem, though the only time I've ever heard of chickens throwing up water was when they had sour crops..but the whole flock? Not typical or usual.


----------



## marucci (Jun 26, 2013)

Bee said:


> That's what I was thinking....if so, ACV is not a cure all, though it certainly couldn't hurt. More information is needed to really ascertain the problem, though the only time I've ever heard of chickens throwing up water was when they had sour crops..but the whole flock? Not typical or usual.


Hi bee. Have a question . My chickens began laying on 4th July. 1 of 6 . An egg every until next Thursday . Then 2 . 3 andv5 eggs on Saturday . But today none at all. I was away for the weekend my neighbor came an collect Saturday. But not today . I ck every where no eggs.do you think they miss the routine . Don't understand . Thanks in advance


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

When they first start laying it can be a little sporadic until they get all the reproductive system working smoothly...sometimes you'll see odd looking eggs, really tiny ones, tiny ones with no yolk, some without shells, etc. 

They will soon line out the egg works and be laying more consistently as time goes along!


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Poop is darker than usual. They act like they have drained energy


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Don't run around like they used to just sit around. They may be mourning from their recent loss?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Nope..something is wrong with them physically. In the warmer months chickens will have more white urates in their poop, not less. 

Could you give ages, history of this problem, pics of the birds, what you feed, etc.


----------



## marucci (Jun 26, 2013)

Bee said:


> When they first start laying it can be a little sporadic until they get all the reproductive system working smoothly...sometimes you'll see odd looking eggs, really tiny ones, tiny ones with no yolk, some without shells, etc.
> 
> They will soon line out the egg works and be laying more consistently as time goes along!


Thanks thought so but got nervous. By the way. How do you start a thread . Can see how ?


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

expertnewbie said:


> Don't run around like they used to just sit around. They may be mourning from their recent loss?


Are their crops hard? Sounds like they have either sour or impacted crops, if they are throwing up, or losing water from their mouths. Check the smell of their mouths. And do a search on sour crop, or impacted crop. As soon as you get the crop cleared out, give the gals some electrolytes, or even gatorade as soon as you can. Good luck!!!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

You go to whatever section/category you want to post it in and push the "new topic" button at the top of the page...sort of where the "reply" buttons are.


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Bee said:


> Nope..something is wrong with them physically. In the warmer months chickens will have more white urates in their poop, not less.
> 
> Could you give ages, history of this problem, pics of the birds, what you feed, etc.


Layer feed. They are about 6-9 weeks old. Cochins


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Sounds like coccidiosis and the age is right. People all over the world right now are having problems with Cocci due to the heavy rains and increased heat...never saw so many posts on forums about it!

Bet the folks who make Corid are loving their stocks long about now.....


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

6-9 weeks old and on layer feed? Shouldn't you have them on chick starter?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Some do, some don't. I've started chicks on layer, but normally change them over to layer around 2 wks anyway, so it doesn't really make a difference. 

It's not the type of feed that is the issue.....


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

How can I cure this disease?


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Bee said:


> Some do, some don't. I've started chicks on layer, but normally change them over to layer around 2 wks anyway, so it doesn't really make a difference.
> 
> It's not the type of feed that is the issue.....


I didn't know! Another very useful piece of info on this forum! You can feed chicks layer feed!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

expertnewbie said:


> How can I cure this disease?


You can treat this disease with meds like Corid or Amprollium.

Then you can read about the conditions that lead up to birds getting cocci and take steps to prevent it. It _can_ be done and without the use of meds or medicated feeds.


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Where can I get corid?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Your local vet, feed store or TSC should have it.


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

I've been feeding all 14 of my chickens yogurt and giving them acv. I'm going to try to get corid soon


----------

